# New Kidney Bottles



## ktbi (Aug 19, 2011)

I added a few new Kidney embossed bottles to my collection over the past few months. I'm have 99 different ones now and they are getting harder to find. I still plan on putting up a display at the 2012 Expo in Reno and will post pictures.  I have a year to build some kind of display and it will take that long with my woodworking skills.....Ron

 First one is Nibol's I picked up on eBay a while back.  Don't know anything about this and would appreciate any history on it if anyone knows where it's from.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 19, 2011)

This is a Ferro Quina from San Francisco I bought from a dealer at the Chico show...


----------



## ktbi (Aug 19, 2011)

Next is a Davis's Kidney from the last auction by American Bottle Auctions..


----------



## ktbi (Aug 19, 2011)

Last one is a Peruviana Kidney from auction again.....I like this one....


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2011)

They all look great and I look forward to pic's of #100, congrat's....Jim


----------



## edndlm (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice bottles ! FYI .. The Peruviana has a sample Cure size also , which is much rarer than full size . Let me know of any specific Kidney Cures you want & I'll check my boxes , as I always have duplicate Cures to sell .


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 22, 2011)

> Nibol's I picked up on eBay a while back.  Don't know anything about this and would appreciate any history on it if anyone knows where it's from


 
 Nibol Laxative Kidney and Liver Bitters, Lobin Distilling Co., St. Louis, Mo.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Matt!! I looked (Googled) and didn't find anything....I have yet to see another one of these so I assume they are on the rare side....Will keep looking....Ron


----------



## ktbi (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been asked if I have any particular Kidney embossed bottles I am looking for. Here is a list I made and carry around with me.  Any offers, tips, or leads would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you for your responses....Ron
 ============================================================================
 Jensen's Celebrated Kidney and Liver Bitters, Hans Jensen Co., Chicago, Ill.

 Juniper Kidney Cure, Juniper Kidney Cure Co., Fort Smith, Ark.

 Nature's Remedy for Kidney Troubles and Blood Poisoning, Dr. J. T. Sumpter, Bowling Green, Ky.

 Oro Kidney and Liver Tonic, J. B. Scheuer Co., Chicago, Ill.

 Riley's Kidney Cure, Jas. S. Riley, Hayne, N. C.

 Williams' Kidney Relief, Parker, Blake & Co., New Orleans, La.

 Angauer Kidney-.id, Angauer Bitters Co., Chicago, 111.

 Natiu-e's Remedy for Kidney Troubles and Blood Poisoning, Dr. J. T. 
 Sumpter, Bowling Green, Ky. 

 The Garden Queen Best Kidney & Liver Cure, Geo Fallcon New York
     (read from label of a picture - not sure about Queen or Fallcon) 

 French's Kidney & Liver & Dropsy Cure Co.  Price 1.00

 Norwoods Veterinary Kidney Powders

 Dr. Key's Kidney Cure (pills)

 ATLAS KIDNEY & LIVER CURE

 DEAN'S KIDNEY CURE LANGHAN MED. CO LE ROY NY

 DEERING & BERRY'S GREAT KIDNEY CURE

 DIMMICK'S KIDNEY & BLADDER CURE

 NIAGARA RHEUMATIC AND KIDNEY CURE

 BARRETTâ€™S COMPOUND EXTRACT OF STILLINGIA FOR THE LIVER AND KIDNEYS

 JOHN W. COPE'S MT. SHASTA KIDNEY & LIVER CURE
   Sacramento, CA

 DR CRAIG'S KIDNEY CURE
   Embossed kidneys, Warners type

 CC CURTIS COMPOUND   BLOOD, LIVER & KIDNEY PURIFIER

 DANAâ€™S SARSAPARILLA FOR THE BLOOD, LIVER AND KIDNEYS

 HEPATICURE FOR BLOOD  LIVER & KIDNEYS  MARSHALL MED CO  LAWRENCE, KAS
 Trademarked 1901, In Kansas City in 1916

 ORIGINAL KIDNEY & LIVER CURE CO. ROCHESTER, N.Y.

 POWERS KIDNEY CURE FREMONT MICH
   embossed padlock

 Dr Halbert's Star Kidney & Liver Remedy

 RONOVA KIDNEY AND LIVER CURE LUCIEN PRATTE  WATERBURY, CONN

 SEVEN BARKS THE CHEROKEE KIDNEY AND LIVER CURE  L. BROWN & CO. LONDON

 DR H A STRUBLES KIDNEY CURE HIMRODS N.Y.
  rare, emb. Kidneys

 THE STRUBLE KIDNEY AND LIVER COMPANY PENN YAN N. Y.
   emb. Kidneys, rare

 VINN KIDNEY & LIVER TONIC VINN MEDICINE CO. TOLEDO, O. U.S.A.

 WACKENDORF'S MAY APPLE ALTERATIVE FOR THE BLOOD, KIDNEYS & LIVER

 DR WARRENTON'S KIDNEY & LIVER CURE BANGOR ME.

 DR YATESâ€™ ASPARAGUS WINE FOR THE KIDNEYS  NATUREâ€™S REMEDY CO BOSTON, CHICAGO  SAN  FRANCISCO


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 25, 2011)

[]I will keep an eye out, just down the road from ya. Very nice bottles......Andy


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 25, 2011)

THOSE ARE NICE...


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## edndlm (Aug 26, 2011)

I have several on that list ( 11 ) , but only duplicate is a Ronova K & L Cure ! I may have a few other duplicates you need also ! Ed


----------



## edndlm (Aug 26, 2011)

Garden Queen is embossed after Cure " GEO TALLCOT / NEW YORK // "   9.5" x 3.75" x 1.875" Amber DC shaped like a Warner's Pint . I've seen 3 , but probably more around .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2011)

Ron,...Great bottles you've got there,...I'm still looking to dig a better Dennis' Blood cure for you!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 26, 2011)

KTBI, you don't have any local Sacramento K&Ls? Web's, Marshall's, Wait's, etc.


----------



## Ace10Tex (Aug 27, 2011)

Newbie here, even thou I joined a while back and have lurked or browsed and enjoyed the site very much just have not posted till now.
 Ktbi I recently purchased about 15 bottles which were all western and he claimed found together by accident in a shallow area pretty much under the pine needles on a friend's land near an now abandoned mining town .

 One of them was this Davis's Kidney And Liver Bitters. I bought the whole bunch mainly for this bottle and an unembossed western 5th whiskey which I am certain was made at the PCGW  and is a reddish amber old what i think is refered to as old amber. I had been trying to search for info on this bitters and even searched here as recent as a little over a week and you posted this shortly after. I love the color of this bottle even though mine is not as perfect example as yours as it is obviously sick and has a bruise /chip with spider cracks going out from it above the E in kidney on the beveled corner. 

 Do you know much about this bottle? I have found nothing except its apparently listed in Fisk's but no other info other than that. I talked to another bottle collector and he thought he remembered something about maybe Lash (Lash Bitters) having bought this company out and produced it but I don't know how much if any of that info is reliable. 

 Thanks and sorry for the book but any info on history and value would be much appreciated. Also I would love to have this bottle professionally cleaned but it seems to be very thin walled especially on the paneled sides. Ace


----------



## Ace10Tex (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is the front side showing the alot more sickness and the crack I described. Still worth the price I paid and even with the sickness this bottle has great color kind of a yellowish amber. thanks again and i really have enjoyed this forum. I hope to to be posting alot more. I currently have 2 jobs a 17 yo in here senior year of HS and my wife and I are in the process of adopting another girl who is 19 months old! Yes we have offically been declared crazy!! But she truly is a joy!![8D] Ace


----------



## ktbi (Aug 27, 2011)

Ace - way to go on the adoption.  I hope it goes smooth and congratulations!!! I don't have anything on the Davis bottle yet. I just got this one myself, but I really like it.  You have a nice one as well.  They are hard to find.

 Joe - thanks again for the Dennis Blood and Kidney! It was on my list forever and one I thought I might not ever find. I really like it and smiled like a Cheshire Cat when it came in [][]!!

 Mike - I do have the Web's and Wait's, but not the Marshalls.  I haven't even seen that one yet. I am really interested in local ones and would love to get The Mt Shasta and Dr Yates Asparagus bottles. One day!! Please let me know if you have any leads. If you are ever driving through Vacaville and have a few minutes - give me a call. You are always welcome.  Andy - same with you - always welcome....

 edndlm - let's deal!!! I am interested in the Ronova.  Send me a PM!!  Would love to get pictures of the other 11 you have that are on the list....

 Thanks again...
 Ron


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice collection, Ron. I had no idea there were so may kidney bottles out there. I wish I had some that I could donate. []  ~Mike


----------



## Ace10Tex (Aug 28, 2011)

Ron, 
  thanks for the kind words! Yes it will take us a while to get the money together but we have legal guardianship of her and the birth mother is young and did the selfless thing in giving her up. It is an open adoption and we have a good relationship with the mother and very good relationship with the grandparents. As we tell people she will either keep us young or kill us!!!LOL  
  I meant to tell you all of those bottles you acquired are nice too and besides the Davis one I really like the Ferro Quina! I am a sucker for lady legs tho! []
 The Davis was a Craigslist purchase from a guy who lived in California till he was in his mid-20s then moved here to Texas and I got that one along with about 15 others bottles which was a mix with the whiskey,several meds and pharmacy bottles and a coffin flask which I believe that and the whiskey were the only 2 unembossed ones and I got them for 50 bucks so I felt it was a very decent deal. Let me know if you find out anything about Davis. Also I know you got yours through an auction but do you know if it was dug or attic find? Does it seem thin walled to you? Mine is very much that way so I am thinking of having it cleaned but I may not as with the crack and the thin walls it seems like a risky proposition! Just curious if you knew because of yours being so clean. 

 Thanks, Ace


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you have any of the sparks kidney and liver cures from Camden, NJ? There is a rare amber one out there.  I have a little aqua sample med with the embossing on it and am willing to part with it.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 29, 2011)

Lorne - I really dont know much about the Davis, not yet anyhow. Mine does not seem to be thin walled, but I will take another look.

 Kenneth - Thank you for the offer. I truly appreciate it. I do have the Sparks sample bottles. Two aqua ones with different embossing and I have an amber one as well. I am still waiting on a full sized one, and have bid on a few, but I was outbid. I'm patient though. It's coming....


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 29, 2011)

Excellent!  Good luck with finding others! []


----------



## Ace10Tex (Aug 29, 2011)

Ron, 
 just meant if you found some info to please pass it along. Also I was asking about the thin walled issue and any info you might have on yours and who it might have come from and if not an attic find who cleaned it, if it were possible to know who cleaned that one and it did have thin walls I would be more apt to get in contact with that person to possibly clean mine. Thanks either way! Lorne


----------



## edndlm (Oct 16, 2011)

Just finally sent PM re: Ronova K & L Cure . Ed


----------

